# The Cheating Prank



## DeusEx (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't really know whether to put this here or on the General Discussion thread, but decided to put it here.

So as the title suggests, this is a thread about pranks that people pulls on their SO and makes them think that they cheated on them and watch their reaction. These pranks gets quite a lot of views on YouTube and lots of comments (some trolls of course).

So I want to know what people on TAM (BS, WS, neutral) thinks about these. Personally I dont think if could pull a prank like that off on a person I care dearly. And if I got pranked like that, I would be pi$$ed before and after the reveal. The title would be ''Cheating prank on bf gone worng''

Some examples:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3L2K0EsD8Q pvp saan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhjffmBx5RU poor girl, but all is well

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7AXBOT8KzU Karma is a b!tch, but I have my doubts about it being real though

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrD0MkDt6WQ How most of the BS should react to a cheating spouse



Anyway, just a little distraction on this very gloomy section. Just want to know if you find it funny, mean or whatever and why.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm all for a good prank, but why on earth would anyone want to play with someone's emotions like that?

I mean, in order for the prank to "work", the victim obviously needs to have feelings for the person pulling the prank. Otherwise it falls flat.

I think, if anything, the victim would walk away from this knowing how little their partner thinks of them.


----------



## DeusEx (Mar 7, 2013)

For views, to see how they would react? Hell, some a purely for views and youtube money. Some almost got dumped for it


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

This would cause SEVERE trust issues going forward. Flip a coin on whether it would cause a divorce.

Hint forgivable does not involve things that may cause me to use the words "cheating wh0re"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

today's pranks that get many views on youtube and such are rarely original or even clever

lots of hiding around the corner in a mask and nailing a guy in the balls

lots of stupidity


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I would never EVER do that to my wife. I'm all for "good fun" but the important word there is "good". Making my wife doubt one of the most important aspects of her life...to get a chuckle....

Why don't I fake my own death in front of my 6 year old while I'm at it....after years of therapy....he'll probably find it funny.

And if my wife did that to me.....Divorce would be considered. For the exact reasons I stated above.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the key to a prank is to consider the possible dire consequences if something goes wrong

let's say a physical risk is possible if the box hanging over the door falls in the wrong way and could hurt someone, you don't do it

therefore if you choose such a strong emotional prank then you risk a violent reaction, what if the prankee decides to pull out a gun or something similar?


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> today's pranks that get many views on youtube and such are rarely original or even clever
> 
> lots of hiding around the corner in a mask and nailing a guy in the balls
> 
> lots of stupidity


Those are my favorite.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

a so who thinks an affair is funny is only marginally better than a so who actually has an affair in my book...says alot about her character if she thinks its funny

plus there is something narcassisstic and insecure about it...its not that they are actually playing a good humored joke, thats just the explanation...what they are REALLY doing is testing your reaction to an affair...maybe the jealousy turns them on or something

if a future so EVER played that prank on me, I think I would have a good friend play a prank on her...call her from MY cell and tell her we were in a horrible car wreck and that I am dead...then send her funeral arrangements...when she shows up to the wake, I jump out and scream "ha ha...i got you"...ha ha so funny...

rant over


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

You can joke about anything until it happens to you. Simple human behavior.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

No. If someone hides behind the corner and punches me in the nuts I'd be laughing with them.


----------

